# All the gear and no idea:



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Here is an excerpt from my work facebook, this kid is after a bass remote for his amps and this is what ensues:

You have a gain control knob? The one that runs off rca cables? if so how much? Thanks

Sorry mate, don't stock them. We do sell amps with bass remotes supplied and have some great deals on this weekend!

Jo ah. thats alright dont need another amp just wanting a gain knob, different from a bass knob. Thanks anyways mate

No worries-doesn't your HU have the right outputs?

i have everythign i need. the gain knob is like a bass knob but allows you to agust the gain of the amp not the bass.

That's what a "bass knob" does, what you're refering to doesn't affect the gain of the amp. It adjusts the levels of the RCA, so while similar not quite the same. What are you running? Hu and amps?

Pioneer avh500dvd with 2 power akoustic stax amps.


Ok, we don't sell those-though your HU has a subwoofer out so can run off that and no need for the knob. All that does is allow you to turn DOWN the amps, it won't allow you to raise the gain on the amp higher than where it's physically set. fleabay will be the cheapest place to get one.

it does work in the way that you say it wont as i have on for 4 jl w7's in a wall. what you do is set the gains on your amp then plug the knob into the rca coming from sub out on back of hu and then run another rca cable from that to your amps. *this allows you to raise the input levels higher than what the amps can physically put out.*

That's not physically possible. All that is in the unit is a variable resistor (pot) it can increase resistance and LOWER gain, but cannot raise the gain on the amps. The amp gain can only be changed by turning it up on the amp or if the amp has a dedicated "bass remote". If the amp has no dedicated bass remote the only thing the device you're looking at can do is lower the gain. I don't know who's told you that it can raise the gain on the amp, but they need to check their facts. If you want something that will do the same as raising the gain on your amp you need to look at a variable line driver. A line driver increases the signal voltage going to the amp, which has the same effect as turning up the gain-provided you don't clip the signal going into the amp it'll work fine.

By fitting your device in line you are only capable of lowering the input level to the amp. By turning the knob up you lower the internal resistance and increase the signal to the amp. That is all, the amp would not go any louder than it would without the piece in line.

Read your own post above "this allows you to raise the input levels higher than what the amps can physically put out." There is nothing that will make an amp produce more power than it is capable of!

Here's the spec off one in the US:Universal Bass Remote 
Adjustable Frequency: 40 - 150 Hz 
Adjustable Gain: -12 - 0 dB 
1 Pair RCA Outputs 
1 Pair RCA Inputs

You'll note is says the gain is from: -12dB to 0dB, so when the volume knob is at it's lowest it knocks 12dB off the signal. When the volume knob is at max it knocks 0dB off the signal.

Didn't say raise power input just said raise input levels which is exactly what you wrote in 3 paragraphs. The knob now hooks to rcas and goes from -12 to 0 then to 12db. I turn to -12 it produces zero bass out of my subs. At 0 it produces exactly what the amp gains are set at for signal input. When at 12 it increases signal input. 

Raising the input levels is raising the power! Power (watts) is a function of voltage and amperage. If you raise either the volts or the amps you raise the wattage. What I said is that it allows you to lower the input level to the amp, lowering the output of the amp-this is what the -12dB refers to. The 0dB it refers to is when you turn the knob up it will then bring the level back up to what it was before you turned it down.
Tell you what, buy one of these. Get your car metered and then install the bass knob. Then get the car re-metered with the knob turned to max and then prepare to be surprised as the level will be no higher than it was before.

Already have. Car originally was metered at modified nationals with a 138db. Adding the gain knob increased my db to 146db. 
lololololol
And what's really annoying? This knob lives in the USA, I'm in the UK, so even if I did stock the magical part he is after I can guarantee he would pay to have it shipped over! FFS


----------

